# “Return of decorative arts”?



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

@fauxlynn did u see last months Veranda declared “a dramatic return for decorative painting“? 

I guess I missed the memo that it had ever gone away....hahaha.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm not sure if this qualifies, but check this video out. It looks simple enough for anyone to do this type of decorative painting.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Mr Smith said:


> I'm not sure if this qualifies, but check this video out. It looks simple enough for anyone to do this type of decorative painting.
> 
> https://youtu.be/F1MgqiTMo6k



Heck ya!! 

U can post finish videos ANY day of the week, I live for those rabbit holes !

Watchin that brought major flash backs of my 1st off-campus apartment...Did almost the EXACT same thing on living room wall. 

Only difference was I used high-gloss & flat sheens in same color (super revolutionary back then lemme tell ya ) rolled haphazardly & blended with a rag so it shimmered from certain angles. 

Wish I had a picture, but musta been cool cuz I remember having to explain how it was done a million times when ppl saw it for the first time.

Also covered wall behind my bed in a deep red fabric by using liquid starch. That wall was bullet proof for over 3 years, not even 1 wrinkle ...then move out time came & I had to try n cover the red stains left behind with primer. 

That color musta soaked down through the drywall cuz I recall frantically rollin something like the 3rd primer coat 10min before our final walk-through & it still had pink tint! 

Always a glutton for punishment, can ya guess the first thing I did in my new book place? Cover my bedroom door in deep purple dyed silk...using liquid starch...of course! 

If only someone had pointed out that I may be tryin to go down the wrong path & I’d eventually become a decorative finisher I coulda saved 6 years + A LOT of debt....*sigh, youth*


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

You’re awesome covering doors in silk! 
Anyway, I missed that issue, probably sitting on my desk. I hope things are on the rise, just gotta keep my foot in the door I guess.


----------



## lewisreed121 (Aug 24, 2020)

*Decorative Arts for walls*

I have my vinyl records up on my wall with each one as sort of a picture. Its a cool way to display your musical taste.


----------

